# In Progress



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is day 1 at the job I'm working on, 2 stories in the back, stucco took me 4 1/2 days to complete.

Now I'll be doing the trim white ( the green really looks terrible now ) 3 coats to all trim, 2 coats to doors and overhead ceilings.

Oh yeah and later that night we went out for our anniversary, and my wife snapped a pic of me using a make shift lint roller :thumbup:


----------



## th2765 (Mar 2, 2009)

Bring me that sprayer. Its way too clean!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

th2765 said:


> Bring me that sprayer. Its way too clean!


Thanks ^_^ I like to keep my equipment clean :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lookin good.  You guys already getting good weather up there? The last week has been crap down here in Washington.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Lookin good.  You guys already getting good weather up there? The last week has been crap down here in Washington.


Been doing exteriors for some time now  good month and a half I'd say


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thats great. We've had some good weather here too, but the last week or so has been mostly cold and rainy.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Thats great. We've had some good weather here too, but the last week or so has been mostly cold and rainy.


The weather SURE fought me this week, between the harsh winds, rainy days, glad I always had a dry side to work on, or covered stuff to work on, or a side blocked from the gusting winds!

Some well timed trips to the paint store during mid day drizzles also bought me some time :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Right on bro. Be sure and post some photos when your done.


----------

